# Thomas Case on correction and the covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 15, 2022)

A teaching correction is a branch of the covenant of grace, which God hath made in Christ for the children of promise; “All thy children shall be taught of God,” Isa. liv. 13. “They shall all know me from the least of them, to the greatest,” Jer. xxxi. 34. By virtue of Divine teaching affliction is adopted a branch in the covenant of grace. That 89th Psalm is a song of the new covenant; “I will sing of the mercies of the Lord,” ver. 1. What mercies? not providence mercies only, but promise mercies, covenant mercies; “I have made a covenant with my chosen,” ver. 3. And amongst the rest of the branches of the covenant you shall find the rod and the whip have their place; “If his children forsake my law, and walk not in my judgments, &c. Then will I visit their transgression with the rod, and their iniquity with stripes,” ver. 30–32.

Behold rod and stripes standing here, not upon mount Ebal, the mount of curses, as branches of a covenant of works, but upon mount Gerizim, the mount of blessings, Deut. xi. 29. as branches of the covenant of grace. Affliction is not so much threatened as promised to Christ’s seed. “My covenant will I not break,” Psa. lxxxix. 34. When God seems even to break the bones and hearts of his people by sore and heavy strokes of correction, yet he doth not break his covenant, “My covenant will I not break.” ...

For more, see Thomas Case on correction and the covenant of grace.

Reactions: Love 1


----------

